# feel baby kicking in vagina?? Help?



## jadekay

im 28 weeks pregnant and today have been feeling my baby kick really low. It almost feels like she is kicking my vagina? My cervix? i swear it feels like theres a foot or arm coming out sometimes when she kicks! Is this normal? Its been happening throughout pregnancy for me but seems a bit stronger today? Im not going into preterm labour or anything? She cant kick my mucous plug out or anything??? Im so worried.. It feels so strange.


----------



## Jenna_1980

I highly doubt she is kicking out of your vagina. It's normal to feel the kicks down low and on your cervix area - and the kicks are only going to get stronger as the baby gets bigger and stronger. 

Try to calm down and just experience the new sensations of being pregnant.

If you honestly think she is kicking out of your vagina you need to call your doctor.


----------



## LEXIANN21

I've felt those kicks off an on throughout this pregnancy. Just depends on where baby is positioned. He'll be in breech position and i feel that, they the next hour he'll be flipped around and i'll feel it up towards my boobs or through my stomach. I wouldn't worry too much about it. It is very uncomfortable for me though!


----------



## lou100

Perfectly normal...i get it all the time :)


----------



## Heather9603

Your cervix is closed, so no way she is getting her foot into your vagina. But she is more than likely kicking your cervix.


----------



## tuppance

I had this on and off from about 27 - 30 weeks, it sometimes felt so bizarre that I swear LOs foot was just gonna come right through my cervix! I asked the MW about this and she said it was perfectly normal and LO couldn't kick it's way out :thumbup: 

If you do get really worried talk to your MW though because mine put my mind at ease.


----------



## ChristinaRN

Most likely normal.....and those kicks only get stronger. Your baby is in a sack so unless your water breaks and you dialate 5 cm there is no way a foot or hand is going to get out of the uterus into the vaginal area. Secondly, because of the bag/sack, no your baby can't kick out the mucous plug....plus it's very sticky....just think....you could kick out a booger? Same concept different area of the body. If you truely think something is going on though call your MW/doctor.


----------



## praying4good

I get this quite regularly now, its part of pregnancy. You will get use to it


----------



## Dukechick

Oh jeeez.... I get that ALLLL the time! I'm getting kicked in the crotch... from the inside!


----------



## flumpsmummy

my mw told me it was perfectly normal too, i found out yestday, i had a scan today and found out she was breech so maybe thats why you feel it there, i do know how it feels and what you mean and when ive described it to people ive used them exact words.xx


----------



## rayasunshine

Yep, totally normal! I've gotten them since I started feeling kicks and it freaked me out at first too!


----------

